# Congested Rat - Strange Breathing



## jld5558 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi there,

I have a 1.5 year old, male, white rat named Remmy. For the past three weeks, he's been sneezing and has sounded congested. I figured he just had a cold, so I wanted to wait it out. In the past week he has begun breathing strangely. Every so often, he opens his mouth and seems to heave. It's not like a vomit heave. You can see a video of it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4BSLxyae3s&feature=youtu.be

Other than this, he seems to be okay. He's eating, drinking, and playing. His poop is normal, and he's keeping himself well groomed. 

Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

He likely has a URI and needs medication. Rats don't get "colds". If you can get him to an exotic vet, something like Baytril/Amoxi combo should help.

Until then, dark chocolate and raw honey can provide symptom relief.


----------



## jld5558 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Hes really not well, the funny side movements is flank breathing and a sign he is struggling to get enough air as is the opening his mouth that hes doing. Its likley he has pneumonia or something impinging on his lung capacity like abcesses in his lungs or even something pressing on his throat. You need to get him to the vet as soon as possible and on a good dose of antibiotics. If you have any in the house I would put him on metacam, baytril and amoxycillin, if its pnumonia it can bring a healthy rat down in days. I lost a boy to it in 3 days, from perfect health and whilst throwing all the meds me and the vet could think of. If you or a friend has a bronchial dilator asthma inhaler you can use this to give him temporary relief. Put him in a tupperware box, lift the lid slightly and puff a couple of times into it, then close the lid for 10 second and the take him out. You can repeat every 6 hours. Its a good emergency response.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

He is definitely having trouble breathing and needs antibiotics fast.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

He needs an emergency run to the vet ASAP... Or he is likely to not live much longer... He at the least has an infection and there is something that is causing him to not be able to breathe properly... Rats are extremely prone to respiratory infections and they seem to easily get other infections as well as pneumonia quite easily in certain conditions....Nanash knows her stuff too so make sure you consider her advice after your vet visit...


----------

